# Help on Wireshark capture filter to [possible security threat



## shadaab000 (Oct 18, 2014)

Hi all,

I am working for a telecom vendor. Looking IP/MPLS data network operations and maintenance part.

We received a alert email from client who is SP that coming days we have threat warning from anonymous attackers. They have asked all vendors to be also extra alert during those days.

we have done configuration whatever we can do on security. I was just thinking if can use wireshark to capture logs based on filtering .

As wireshark will capture all network traffic and make harddisk space unmanageable. I just want to catch any suspicious traffic from unknown source.

Please guide me how can i achive this by filter feature of wireshark.

Thanks all
Shadaab


----------



## MitchConner (May 8, 2015)

You'll run out of disk space mate, plus going through the trace will take you a long time.

Does any of your equipment have ids/ips?


----------

